# Dillema: Dakotas Vs. Greenhead Gear



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Just wanting to tap some of the extensive knowledge on here. Right now we run 1400 Sillosocks. But we are about to pull the trigger on 30 dozen fullbodies to get a small start to our FB rig. Currently own 10 dozen GHG as well. Just wondering about the time and if the dakota permanant ring base is nice? I think the GHGs look better, but if there is a significant time difference setting up the Dakotas, we will consider that option. Also any other info regarding pros, cons from personal experience would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

If you are worried about set up time, go with bigfoot


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

GHG I like better IMO.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

someone posted on another thread that the Dakota bases get your decoys all muddy since they stay on. Are you not having success running Sillosocks?

Alex


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Exactly what goosegrinder said, buy the GHG's!! If you hunt all dry fields all year long, buy dakotas. If not, which is usually the case, buy GHG's.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

The Dakotas are HEAVY. We hunted 1000 for 1 spring and they dont have much movement and are very heavy.

If you are killing birds and with SS then i would save the money. Take it from someone who pulled the trigger on a FB spread and i now hunt over 1500 SS.


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

FB are def superior to sillosocks IMO sillosocks still look like crap on light wind days. U will get birds decoying closer with 30doz FB in kill area I would go with what u already have. We use GHG and it really dosnt take that long to set 30doz on light wind days plus much more movement when useing the stake instead of base.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Keep it coming. We are killing plenty to make us happy over the SS, just wanna have a FB rig to try as well especially on no wind days, as others have said. Just wanna see if we could decoy more and kill more with the FB's. Have the cash and the room and the help so figured why not. Also any opinions on running the upwind head of the spread FBs and the downwind two thirds of the spread SS? Always hated mixing decoys but the last several years the birds dont even swing past the bottom of the spread, just drop straight down and if they circle make it just over the top of the rig and then dump in. Thanks.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Do you east coast guys even need decoys? Paper plates should be fine for the next year or two.  Wish the central flyway had the equipment and knowledge now, twelve years ago.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Ha yeah right, maybe if we had half the geese you guys did!  And rossies, man I wish we had those little guys! But yeah, we did have one heck of a hatch just like you did this year. Sasky was simply unbelievable.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Check this out if you want to get some cheap full bodies....

viewtopic.php?f=58&t=96867


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

PA Snow Hunter said:


> I think the GHGs look better


is this a joke?!?! i guess youve never had both in your hands, eh? :rollin:


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Uh, yeah. Yes Ive handled both at once. Considering the GHGs have 2 body styles and actually move, yes. To me the dakotas look like decoys, not geese, and the feeder looks horrible. Just wanting to see if the speed of the permanent ring outweighed looks, in peoples opinion.


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

For next season we will be offering our Dakota Snows in our new soft plastic that we are coming out with. It will make the decoys lighter and we believe will allow them to move more in lighter winds as was stated on here. Plus it will make moving the decoys a much easier task. With 1500 sillosocks you will be fine on those light wind days to pick up the movement you may not be seeing out of your fullbodies. I would keep an eye out for our new snows but whichever you decide to choose you will be more than pleased with the addition to the SS.


----------



## nehunter72 (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought the brand new snow goose full bodies with the soft plastic. They are amazing. moved in the a slight wind yesterday and stay up in powerful winds.


----------

